# It's been so long....



## CrystalAndZoe (Jul 11, 2006)

do you even still remember us???

It's been a crazy few months. Here's a quick update. I sold both my house and my parents house, bought something for the both of us and moved both of us. And all in the midst of the busy craziness of the holiday season. But we are all settled in now and the busiest part of the Christmas rush is over so hopefully I'll have a bit more time and can enjoy my SM family again. Missed everyone so much. Please forgive all the updates I've missed. 

I was wanting to get some pics of some Christmas things for the store to post but just didn't have time. So today I finally got some pics of Jett & Callie. We're trying to decide what to wear to tomorrows Christmas Pet Portrait Event we're having at the store. The pics really don't show off the outfits but it's been so long since I've posted any of my babies, I just couldn't resist. :blush:

"Santa Baby, slip a cookie under the tree, for me. I've been an awful good girl. Santa Baby, so hurry down the chimney tonight!" Callie thinks she wants to wear her Santa Baby tutu for her picture tomorrow.










Jett wants to go a bit more casual...










Caught a little reindeer trying to peek into Santa's sleigh. :innocent:










But I'm thinking we need to be a bit dressier for our portraits. What do you think?


----------



## zooeysmom (Aug 1, 2011)

Crystal, those outfits are too much! Sounds like you've been very busy, but glad you are back


----------



## Bonnie's Mommie (Mar 2, 2006)

Hi Crystal! Good to see you, and I'm glad that the stress of selling, buying and moving is behind you.

Love all the pictures, but that last one is just adorable!


----------



## frankie (Mar 6, 2008)

aww.too cute for words.


----------



## *Missy* (Oct 7, 2011)

That is a hectic sounding two months! I love the pics and tell Jett I'm going to have to agree with you..I love the casual look of the vest but man they look very fancy and match well in the last pic! Too tooo cute! They are really beautiful! thanks for sharing the cute pics!


----------



## mommatee (Jul 20, 2010)

Welcome back! Love the pics!


----------



## Bibu (Jun 3, 2010)

Crystal...we missed you all!!! How could we ever forget those beautiful little faces and your amazing advice?!?!?! I think they look great in both outfits but I really like Callie in the tutu and Jett with his tie! What kissable faces!


----------



## spookiesmom (Mar 28, 2010)

Callie could give Ertha Kitt a good run in that dress!


----------



## maggieh (Dec 16, 2007)

Too stinkin' cute!!!


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

You're back. :chili::chili: Crystal - I've missed you so much and know you've been through the wringer with the move at every turn. But now it seems like you're all set to start the New Year fresh. :thumbsup:

Oh gosh those photos are so adorable. And you're getting professional ones done? I'd give anything to get professional ones to look like the ones you took. I'm torn about which to go with. I LOVE Callie in her little Tutu and of course Jett rocks the denim. But then I saw that last shot and they look like a couple out on the town.:aktion033: How about two singles and a double? B)


----------



## coconuts (Apr 19, 2009)

They are too cute!!! It's been a while since I've had a chance to get on the computer too!!! I've missed all the post!!!


----------



## Malt Shoppe (Jul 20, 2011)

I don't believe you could get better pictures than these, absolutely precious.

Please....kindly tell your Santa to keep his big hands off the front of these precious dogs...they don't realize how tiny they are and all you can see in so many Santa pictures is their big white gloved hand!

Callie looks beautiful in her tutu and Jett is so handsome. They are just precious. 

Congrats on selling both the houses and finding new places! I'm so impressed. That's not easy to do in this economy.


----------



## angel's mom (Feb 14, 2007)

I know you are glad the move is behind you and things can start settling down some. I'm glad you're back. you have been missed.


----------



## njdrake (Apr 23, 2007)

Crystal, what great pictures! You have two of the best little models!!


----------



## gigigirlz (Jun 18, 2007)

they are both just gorgeous...love all of the outfits...glad you are all settled in for the holidays....


----------



## allheart (Oct 3, 2008)

Oh Crystal, YES we remember you, YES, we missed you, and oh my dear, what great pics, I could stare at them all day!!!!!! I love you dearly and your babies. So glad things are calming down. Love you, kisses to those gorgeous babies!!!!


----------



## sophiesmom (Apr 21, 2006)

Crystal your fluffs are so adorable and the pictures are too cute. Great to see you back!!


----------



## Bailey&Me (Mar 8, 2010)

CRYSTAL!!! We missed you and your three adorable fluffs so much! I'm so glad to hear you're settling in now and that the big move went off well. You know I LOVE Jett and Callie...their outfits are precious and they're perfect for photos. Can't wait to see!


----------



## aprilb (Jul 9, 2010)

We could never forget you!:wub: I don't know which pic I like the best. They are all stunning and you have such adorable models..:wub::wub: I'm glad to hear you have the move behind you. Thanks for the "eye candy".:wub:


----------



## Tanner's Mom (May 27, 2005)

Aw, what great pictures, the kids are adorable no matter what they have on, but I do like that little vest Jett is wearing.


----------



## furevermy2luvs (Jul 15, 2010)

Oh my goodness these babies are so cute and adorable!! What is it about Maltese that you can hardly stand their cuteness that you want to just love them and kiss them to pieces? Never seen one that I didn't feel that way about. I think we have all made such wonderful choices in our breed of pups!


----------



## Katkoota (Feb 18, 2006)

awwwh totally love these shots, Crystal, especially the last one :wub:

I am glad that you settled ^_^ missed you around here :hugging:


----------



## Maglily (Feb 3, 2009)

Hi Crystal, since I've seen you in the gardens of time from time to time, it doesn't seem like you've been too far away. Although I haven't been in the 'garden' much lately. And how are you ever going to decide on outfits??? I see more than one pet portrait in the future, but these look like perfect portraits already. 
they look precious!!!!


----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

Who are you?? :HistericalSmiley: 
Love you girlie!! Pics are amazing. Call me sometime, would ya?


----------



## casa verde maltese (Apr 7, 2007)

those are adorable photos!!!


----------



## mfa (Oct 5, 2009)

Crystal, so glad the move is behind you and are getting settled! AWWW, love the pics, your babies are so beautiful!! :wub::wub::wub:


----------



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

So glad to see this post! Moving is stressful enough without having to move TWO households. The pics are just darling - love the outfits!


----------



## Cosy (Feb 9, 2006)

Great festive pics, Crystal. I just love that little red tutu dress!


----------



## Hunter's Mom (Dec 8, 2008)

You don't need professional photos - these look great! Can you come and take Hunters pictures?!?!


----------



## Alexa (Aug 6, 2009)

Welcome back, Crystal! Nice you all settled down after the stressful time of moving! Missed you here! 

Love your beautiful and festive photos of Callie and Jett! The winter settings are so pretty and your babies are looking adorable as always! :w00t:

Alexandra :wub:


----------



## HEINI (Feb 4, 2007)

awwwwhh, the two first pictures are sooooo beyond precious. lovely. those two supermodels are TOP!

thank you for sharing the pictures with us.


----------



## mom2bijou (Oct 19, 2006)

CRYSTAL!!!!! Hugs my friend! I haven't been on SM much either. Try to check updates in the morning but havent' had the time to contribute as much either. So glad you are finally in your new home and getting settled. 

Now as for J&C....OMG!!!! LOVE LOVE LOVE those pics!!!!! Could they be any darn cuter?!


----------



## donnad (Aug 22, 2006)

They are just so cute!!! The pictures are beautiful!


----------



## CrystalAndZoe (Jul 11, 2006)

Aw thanks everyone for the warm welcome back and nice compliments on my two younger ones. I've finally got some good ones of my Callie! She's the hardest to get a good pic of because the minute I put the camera up to my face, her ears go down so flat to the side of her head you would think she was an old toothless woman! lol No amount of waiving treats, treat bag sounds, squeaky toys, high pitched noises will get those ears back up. So I finally figured out if I put an organic banana chip in my mouth and then the minute I'm ready to take the pic I crunch it and make horribly loud eating noises, I get the ears up and if I'm really lucky, the head tilt. :thumbsup: Terribly bad manners but it works! Needless to say I had so many banana chips I was feeling a bit queasy by the end. :HistericalSmiley:

It was too hectic to do too many wardrobe changes unfortunately and I had it in my head that I wanted one of all 3 of mine 'nekkid'. The photographer told me she was bringing a sleigh and I've seen some of her pics of a beautiful gold sleigh. Well....she brought a white sleigh instead. She said we had enough people with multiple dogs she was afraid the gold sleigh would not be big enough.  And it was just too ca-razy to rethink what I wanted to do. And not only that, I forgot to change the bow in Callie's topknot and I wanted a black one with pink crystals in it for their 'au natural' pic. :smilie_tischkante: So we'll see how they turned out. I've had some professional pics taken of Zoe before I got the other two so this time I wanted some of Jett & Callie as well as all 3 together. The ones with Jett & Callie, I put Jett in his black tie and Callie in her red Holly Dress. 



spookiesmom said:


> Callie could give Ertha Kitt a good run in that dress!


:HistericalSmiley:



Malt Shoppe said:


> I don't believe you could get better pictures than these, absolutely precious.
> 
> Please....kindly tell your Santa to keep his big hands off the front of these precious dogs...they don't realize how tiny they are and all you can see in so many Santa pictures is their big white gloved hand!
> 
> ...


No big Santa hands in this photo session! lol But I know what you mean.



gigigirlz said:


> they are both just gorgeous...love all of the outfits...glad you are all settled in for the holidays....


Oh I know you love the outfits. 



Maglily said:


> Hi Crystal, since I've seen you in the gardens of time from time to time, it doesn't seem like you've been too far away. Although I haven't been in the 'garden' much lately. And how are you ever going to decide on outfits??? I see more than one pet portrait in the future, but these look like perfect portraits already.
> they look precious!!!!


*sigh* GOT is my stress reliever that I play for a few minutes at a time. Amazing how it does help. So why not de-stress a bit yourself and play the challenge round? I want to win that pouncing puppy and I need one more neighbor to play! :smmadder:



3Maltmom said:


> Who are you?? :HistericalSmiley:
> Love you girlie!! Pics are amazing. Call me sometime, would ya?


lol Deb there were times this past few months I honestly didn't know who I was, where I was, or *what* the heck I was doing! :blink: :HistericalSmiley:



Hunter's Mom said:


> You don't need professional photos - these look great! Can you come and take Hunters pictures?!?!


Aww thanks! You know it wouldn't take much convincing for me to come out there to see that baby boy once he arrives! And I'm sure Hunter might need his Auntie Crystal to give him some special attention. :wub:


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

Your pictures are fabulous! Can you come to my house and groom Bailey? Their cut is exactly want I want to do to Bailey (see my thread Town & Country Cut).

I'm laughing about the banana chips! That's the only way I can do Bailey's topknot. I break one into tiny pieces and shove them in his mouth while I try to do a fast topknot.


----------



## CrystalAndZoe (Jul 11, 2006)

Ladysmom said:


> Your pictures are fabulous! Can you come to my house and groom Bailey? Their cut is exactly want I want to do to Bailey (see my thread Town & Country Cut).
> 
> I'm laughing about the banana chips! That's the only way I can do Bailey's topknot. I break one into tiny pieces and shove them in his mouth while I try to do a fast topknot.


Thanks for the compliment Marj! If I have a chance today, I'll try to get some pics of them 'nekkid' for you and email them to you from various body angles. :thumbsup:

See the difference with the banana chips is that *I'M* the one having to shove them in *MY* mouth! lol They are truly yummy but I think I had one too many that day. :yucky:


----------



## Deborah (Jan 8, 2006)

They are so adorable.:wub:


----------

